# 3 dogs from usa to Dalian, China



## amberley31 (Dec 10, 2011)

My husband has been offered a 12 month contract to transfer with his current company to relocate to Dalian, China from California. Our family consists of 2 adults, 1 child and 3 dogs. I understand there are limitation with bringing your pets to China, 1 adult per dog??? Is there anyway we can bring our three beloved dogs to China with us for the duration of my husbands contract?


----------

